# Shrimp question



## Acrantophis (27 May 2009)

I have no experience when it comes to inverts, but was of the impression that they are the cleaners of the tank (could be wrong)  
Would they be inclined to eat the fungal/mould blooms I have just noticed on a recently introduced lump of wood I have in one of my tanks? 
Anyone had any experience of this in the past?


----------



## rawr (27 May 2009)

You are indeed correct.  I'm not sure they would eat the mould on your wood, because it's not exactly algae. However, this is common on newly introduced wood and usually disappears within a few weeks.


----------



## Woodpecker (27 May 2009)

Hi,

I'm not a shrimp expert but can tell you what seems to have happened in my shrimp only tank.

I have had and still have a slight white coloured mould bloom on redmoor wood.  I have one cherry shrimp that is about twice the size of the others and I have frequently seen her grazing on the mould.  Also, I do understand that the mould goes away in time anyway.

It could be that the other cherries are grazing on it too, but I've only noticed her in action.  So, yes they do graze on the mould but I am also guessing that this is as a second choice to being fed on other types of food, so maybe an answer is to let them go hungry!!

Hope this helps and hopefully someone more qualified will come up with a more accurate answer. 

Sue


----------



## mr. luke (29 May 2009)

if its a normal white coloured fungal bloom then yes they will eat it and very readily


----------



## Acrantophis (29 May 2009)

That's what I wanted to hear, thanks guys.


----------

